# Happy Birthday, JustJoel!



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2019)

I hope your birthday finds you (and Mark) in fine spirits. Best wishes for a great day and a wonderful year ahead. I wanted to find a Broadway style birthday wish - this is the best I could do. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iV8iSAL0aE&list=PL0134B4905BFBC13F&index=12


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy birthday, Joel! I hope you and Mark are doing well. [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy Birthday Joel !


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy, happy Birthday, Joel!


----------

